# busted/jacked up tooth causing me to almost black out...



## ayyyjayyy

I know it won't last forever (the pain comes and goes), and suggestions herbal or otherwise to tone down the pain level? I was sewing some shit up and i had to stop and just sit there beside myself in pain on and off for 4 hours last night because of the pounding and sharp pains. most of the time im fine but the other part of the time im dizzy/blurry vision/feel like im going to pass out.

anything?


----------



## DisgustinDustin

go to walgreens and buy/steal some clove oil. look for the red cross brand. there is also another brand if red cross isnt available. if you ask the clerk for clove oil they will say they dont have it.. it has a proper name. google clove oil and toothache.. it works. tastes like shit and burns like hell so youll only want to hit the cavity or whatever you have going on.. i had a dry socket for like a month.. i would literally wake up in the night punching myself in some desperate gasp for relief.
this shit is a life saver!!

good luck


----------



## DisgustinDustin

** proper name: Eugenol


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Thank you! I might be able to get some sleep tonight!


----------



## DisgustinDustin

oh, i know youre pain..


----------



## ayyyjayyy

ive always heard about tooth pain..never experienced it till now. fuck this bullshit hahaaa.


----------



## foxtailV

Lots more to say. I got this infection and Im going through it ... couldn't sleep and tommorow it's being pulled. I've almost died from the pain and that's the straight dope. I got desperate and went on ghetto runs. Couldn't get the smacnarcotic could tell something was different. I've never done it but crack elps open the sinus cavity area wear the pressure can build. All things in moderation its a medicine. The clove works a little butits not a narcotic. Also starbucks uses nitrous oxide ie hippy crack the canister refills are up front with the whipcream. Good luck. Wow im kinda glad that there are peps like us going through this hell.this week has been insane. There's the dentist which can be anal docs when it comes to papills among the clinic class but if u got a regular dental doc then u got pills.


----------



## acrata4ever

yeah an oily whole clove works too. if its a cavity you can try chewing crackers to fill it in. if youre cutting wisdom teeth then whiskey is best.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

foxtailV said:


> Im going through it ... couldn't sleep and tommorow it's being pulled. I've almost died from the pain and that's the straight dope. I got desperate and went on ghetto runs. Couldn't get the smacnarcotic could tell something was different. I've never done it but crack elps open the sinus cavity area wear the pressure can build. All things in moderation its a medicine. The clove works a little butits not a narcotic. Also starbucks uses nitrous oxide ie hippy crack the canister refills are up front with the whipcream. Good luck.



wow crazy. very interesting suggestions. good luck with your tooth pullage. ick, thats coming soon for me i fear.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

acrata4ever said:


> yeah an oily whole clove works too. if its a cavity you can try chewing crackers to fill it in. if youre cutting wisdom teeth then whiskey is best.



yeah, i have really bad (soft) teeth. unfortunately its not just one isolated tooth. i have all my teeth, they look clean and good, but deep in the depths of my mouth lurks a mouth full of tooth issues. havent had insurance in 7 years or so, so ive been on my own with them. i thought about trying whiskey but as much as i love alcohol and im sure it would help, i had to work in the morning and i havent been getting that great of sleep lately as ive been kinda crashing around.

yeahhhh. im going to try to eugenol hopefully soon when i can get my hands on some. maybe some crack as well. (kidding )


----------



## bryanpaul

foxtailV said:


> Im going through it ... couldn't sleep and tommorow it's being pulled. I've almost died from the pain and that's the straight dope. I got desperate and went on ghetto runs. Couldn't get the smacnarcotic could tell something was different. I've never done it but crack elps open the sinus cavity area wear the pressure can build. All things in moderation its a medicine. The clove works a little butits not a narcotic. Also starbucks uses nitrous oxide ie hippy crack the canister refills are up front with the whipcream. Good luck.


bwahahaa ............


----------



## acrata4ever

i brush with peroxide and baking soda. it actually puts enamel on the teeth.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

acrata4ever said:


> i brush with peroxide and baking soda. it actually puts enamel on the teeth.



yeah i should probably be doing that.


----------



## acrata4ever

but it can make the gums receed i dont mix it with water i do straight peroxide and baking soda in the morning and sensodyne at night. some tooth pain is just from using too hard a brush and its ripping off enamel. i also take a bamboo skewer beak it and make like a brush and clean close to the gumline. tartar forms there and can irritate the gums and make them recede exposing the sensitive dentin inside. so you could have tooth pain but have strong teeth with no cavities. and its the tartar and gums thats the problem.


----------



## foxtailV

I can't write with this stupid phone. It keeps overcorrecting words as I write them.they gave me laratab they suc. I can't sleep and it s hard on the street with this insane heat traveling with dog. Fainting. Fighting off most milfs that want to have my dog hauled away because they have to look at his pretty face and think ahh he's hungry or thirsty or neglected. People look at me and instantlly think they can walk all over me. I went to a convent run by the only francician nuns in the country the patron saint of animals. They practically pissed on my feet and then acted like they were doing everything they could with derogatory speach. Karmas got it coming for those who can't face there demons. I was left in the pouring rain lighting keep striking and im waiting on mine!!!. I cast some cool spells and visions. Why I can't cast my emotional powers onto my physical ailment?


----------



## ayyyjayyy

yeah my phone is awful and does the same thing. sorry about the heat/pain struggles. i know how awful that is. and people giving shit about the doggy-i get it all the time too even though she will have a water bowl right out in the street or wherever im waiting around. hope you get a break from the tooth soon. and a cool wave.


----------



## foxtailV

Tooth is free! It was a #1 moler but atleast im on my way to being ruthless and toothless Rrrrrrrrr. Maybe if I beat my hand with this here hammer my head will stop hurting im happy maybe no more crazy tooth problems. This shit put me off my feet for up to a year sicker than anything I've ever experienced that's why I take care as prudentlly I can.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

congratulations! hopefully ill be next.


----------



## Sen

Do you know what's causing the pain? Is it a chipped tooth, cavity, general pain?

If it's a chipped tooth/cavity, you can try the clove oil as previously mentioned. If there is a section missing, you can try applying OraJel (or most drugs ending with -caine.. yes, including cocaine..) OraJel is benzocaine, and is a local anesthetic. Your saliva will most likely dissolve this rather quickly, but it's helped me in the past. Hell, it may be worth a try anyway. If you're paying, always go for the generic (compare Active Ingredients).

You can also try "dental wax" - the guy at CVS won't know what it is, but if you tell him "its the stuff you put on braces", he should know. Putting dental wax over an exposed tooth can help reduce the pain, particularly in cracked teeth/cavities.

Finally, do everything you can to keep your mouth clean (peroxide, Scope, whatever). There's tons of nasty bacteria in human mouths, and getting an infection on top of everything can make it worse. Sensodyne works great for general dental pain. Also avoid salty/sweet foods - their osmolarity is generally higher than inside your tooth, and can cause that sharp shooting pain.

If you can get some, Neurontin (gabapentin) is pretty good for it too (it's non-narcotic, but it helps deaden the nerves). Friends with seizures may have it prescribed. I believe it uses lactose as a non-active ingrediant, so look out if that's an issue for you. Try taking one pill twice or three times a day (doses vary, talk to a doc before starting any new med), but 1800mg/day isn't a bad dose.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## ayyyjayyy

thanks a ton for the advice(s), what i believe that it is, is either a filed down wisdom tooth which could have decay and or an exposed root, or multiple cavities that are super sensitive. ive been taking naproxin, which has been helping, (and whiskey separately not at the same time as naproxin), but i fear it is only going to get worse. i will check out the above options as i dont know for sure what it is. since i havent had dental care in YEARS . like so many of us. thanks again!


----------



## Hobacalypse

Free dental Austin texas


----------



## ayyyjayyy

ill be down there in the next month or so, no joke. so...awesome.


----------



## dharma bum

if you get to the point where you have to pull the tooth... DON'T! you can get some oregano oil (or make it with olive oil and oregano and some heat... extract and condense...) and apply it to the tooth. i'm not sure if this is similar to that other oil someone else mentioned above, but this shit works. i still have a baby tooth that never had a permanent tooth above it and from time to time it hurts sooooo bad, but other times i don't realize it's there. it's only a matter of time that i'll be dealing with the same issue... getting rid of it. that's why i've heard about the oregano oil thing (i think on this site actually). hope everything goes well!


----------



## Sid_Vicious

dont know if anyone has said this yet but get a glove of garlic and chew on it. works pretty good. i just had to get a root canel a couple weeks ago and thats what i was doing before i just went and got them to make it fuckin stop. good luck


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Thanks dewds, about to start trying shit until I get to austin. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

I've been to the denist once in my life. Besides the three trips to the RAM program.


----------



## trash diver

take a small piece of brown paper bag,put baking soda in it,scorch it with a flame and apply directly to the tooth.powdered aspirin also works.both these methods will stop the pain but will kill the tooth pulp and root,so the tooth will have to be extracted eventually.learned this from a wwII vet.


----------



## Blacknose

If you dont find clove oil you can of cource just chew clove(s) aswell ..

quick healing to you!


----------



## Who the hell knows

Ok.. well.. another option, which you can try, and has worked for me several times, but on teeth which are older than yours, is to stand in the shower and let water run over it, until the pain peaks.

you may hit a point where you don't black out, but you hit a threshold where the pain will start to subside, and eventually become tolerable.

stand there & take it, and it may help.

i only know this from experience.

another helpfull item is Dollar General amber mouthwash.. it's the best deal for the money, volume wise.. it has thymol, eucalyptus, etc.. same shit as listerine, 24% alch, and kills everything in your mouth.

rinse, spit, rinse spit, for however long it takes.. dollar stores have the same shit, but oz per oz not as cheap as dollar general...

if you need a filling, try & find an old time dentist.. a guy in his 70's or older, because those fuckers know how to do shit fast & cheap.. just fill him in & tell him how much you have & hand it to him, if he says yes.

sometimes tooth pain is not endemic to the tooth itself (if yer lucky), but has to do with the bacterial population of your mouth... ANY antiseptic, including 10% saline made from salt packets, or brushing with a salt paste will help manage it... high density saline, however (+10%) is caustic and you need to be carefull about brushing with it more than a few times a day... rinsing is fine, but don't abrade the gum by brushing with it a lot.

if you have an abscess or infection issues, you may want to consider anibiotics... far be it from me to suggest that you try the nasty tasting, powdered cattle antibiotics ("Duramycine 10", which is tetracycline hydrochloride) that agway or tractor supply sells at about $5 for 6.4 oz, mixed in water at a density of about 1 level tablespoon per 16 ounces of water (or fruit drink), 3 times a day, untill the inflammation subsides and 3 or 4 days afterwards, because that would be fucking illeagle..

other possibilities for sealing the tooth are acquiring glass ionomer cements and/or hybrid-composite primary dental material for about $20 each from ebay, but i think.. i only *think* you're supposed to be a dentist, but i've never been asked..

be carefull sealing any tooth without proper cleaning, because if you leave necrotic material below the dentin fill limits, the rot can continue..

also.. 'ceramic' (not porcelin) or hybrid type fillings do not last as long as true amalgams..but they can be very good long-term temporary solutions...

in any case, if you're in the DC area, or within driving distance of wherever the fuck i am, i'll help to whatever extent i can.

if it's really bad, you may be able to go to an emergency room, because the law is, as i understand it, that they *must* treat you, even if it's only supplying you with a handfull of real antibiotics..

does anyone know what the story is with free anti-biotics at wall green & cvs, when you hold a valid prescription for them?

anyways.. good luck..

& seriously, even if you think i am a troll, a creep or a lurker or whatever the fuck you have in your head that i am, i'm more than fucking happy to help you if you're within an hour or two's drive time.

just let me know.

peace, etc.,

john


----------



## William

ayyyjayyy said:


> yeah i should probably be doing that.


Vitamin C is also necessary for maintaining tooth/bone health, so it'll help prevent this from happening again. Pine needle tea has a lot of vitamin c.

Smoking dried california poppies can relieve pain too.


----------



## Fwingnut

For any pain, bite down on your tongue, ends it right there. I'm not joking.


----------



## fr33rang3r

more necro here, but i thought my experience might help:

i thought i was having horrific tooth pain. so bad i couldn't move my jaw, barely could talk. but as i felt along the outside jawline i found it went all the way up to the hinge where the jaw meets the skull. i honestly thought it was teeth or even a jaw infection from a bad tooth. but a doc checked me out, smiled when i gave him my uncontrollable-shoot-yourself-intheface-pain description and said my teeth looked fine and that he had the same problem, TMJ. only solution was painkillers and valium when it strikes, though i imagine enough whiskey might do the trick as well .

its real random when it occurs. there's no scientifically proven cause or cure (i researched the hell outa some medical journals). just an fyi for future folks looking for solutions to tooth/jaw pain.


----------



## 40 Hands

Blacknose said:


> If you dont find clove oil you can of cource just chew clove(s) aswell ..
> 
> quick healing to you!



Yeah but be carefull you dont bust a tooth on chewing cloves. Went from dealing with an absest tooth to a busted tooth (knocked the filling and a chunk of tooth off) AND abcessed tooth


----------



## 40 Hands

If your in Rockford IL and need dental work hit up crusader dental. They do anything for $30 TOPS and if your traveling they tend to do alot of dental kick downs for zip zero zilch. You can find them on broadway aka hooker ave.


----------



## travelin

bump this to say that many of the sure nuff feed stores sell pennecilian for horses. ive researched it and its the same exact thing as for humans, same maker(s)

one cc per hundred pound bodyweight.

18-20 gauge needles and a few syringes and inject it for three days.

gum disease will make you think you have an ear infection, the pain will go right into your ear.

you can also order fish mox online. it is amoxocillian tablets for fish but works on humans. i do not know the dosage as ive never used it myself.

suggest googling where to get it and how much to take and for how long.

hope this helps someone. tooth and gum pain is no joke.


----------



## baconrind

^^^Its not going to do shit for your gum disease unless you get your teeth completely clean. It might help the swelling/pain for a bit but so does rinsing with peroxide.


----------



## travelin

you speak truth.

it will knock out the infection enough to keep on going long enough to get some real dental care.


----------



## travelin

You go to the dentist, he says, "this tooth has infection around it , it is dead and has to come out but you need antibiotics, here is a prescription for penicillian(8 bucks) and pay the lady at the front (80-100) and come back in ten days (another 100-150)."

why go through all that if you KNOW there is infection in the gums, get the stuff, inject it for three days, kill the infection and then go see the doc.

this is, of course, no good for a broken tooth or a cavity.


----------



## baconrind

Still. Gum disease and a gum infection are completely different. If its gum disease the dentist doesnt give you penicillin. And if you inject penicillin in your gums before going to a dentist it isnt going to change anything.


----------



## travelin

whoa! you inject in your thigh or upper arm!


----------



## baconrind

ha ha! ok ok. but still! Its not going to do anything for gum DISEASE. Maybe a jacked up tooth. Gum disease is inflamation of the gums do to hardened plaque irritating them, causing them to swell and receed. They give you a prescription mouth wash to use for 2 weeks to make the bleeding stop and swelling to go down. and in that 2 weeks you gotta come up with a hefty amount of cash to have needles shoved in your gums so they can clean your teeth. Maybe penicillin would work for an absessed tooth but its not going to help before going to the dentist. Now trench mouth. Which comes well after gum disease, penicillin would probably prevent sudden death.


----------



## Earth

...just as long as you ain't allergyic to penicillin like me


----------

